# Is there something wrong with my form



## NCA (Feb 26, 2003)

Nothing looks good


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

That baseball bat that you have as an upper rear stab is wack.......

Looks ok, Though the outfit should be on "what not to wear".


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*no pic here.*

cant help without a picture dude


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I can help!


----------

